# Repeat xray shows no abnormality



## Flowerzzzz (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi. I am not sure if someone has the same case with me. 

First of all, I am applying cpvv under critical health care worker to NZ. I have pending medical. I did my medical on 1st of September, after a week, ive been asked to Repeat my chest xray because they found a minimal subpleural nodular scarring on my left lung apex. However, my repeat xray shows no abnormality. After a day, I was asked to do 603 specialist respiratory Investigation, which i have to do sputum test. It will take about 2 months. I've spoken to my case Officer and asked her if I can do alternative because my Second xray was clear. She acknowledges my concern, and I was asked to do TB quantiferon. My worries is, what if my TB quantiferon shows I have TB? Definitely the visa processing would be delay. I am losing hope. Please advise me.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, in case TB is detected in quantiferon test then definitely it will delay your visa process because then the CO will/might ask you to go for more diagnostic tests. But since you got a normal reporting in your second X-ray so maybe you are safe. Also did you have TB in the past? Any reason for the scarring on your left lung apex?

Also, on a side note, you are applying for CPVV on the basis of a job offer? I'm a RN and will be applying for my CPVV as well sometime soon hence curious. Also, in how much time/days was your exemption request processed?
I pray that you get a clearance on your quantiferon test and your visa gets processed quickly.


----------

